# Question about Weight Watchers online...



## sandyisntcool (Apr 29, 2006)

kkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## NICOLE73 (Apr 29, 2006)

I have used weight watchers online. It worked great for me. It gave you all the tools that you would normally have to buy at the meetings and it keeps track of all your points for you as well. So many good things about. I really liked it. I am pretty sure that you can cancel your membership at any time too.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 30, 2006)

I have WW online and I love it.  The great thing about WW is that it is a great tool to learn how to make good choices in what you eat.  Proportions is my biggest downfall, so it has helped me a lot with that.  But if I wanted to eat cheesecake every now and again I can...I just have to compensate for it another way.  Good Luck!!!


----------



## pink-xpong (May 6, 2006)

fad diet


----------



## Jessica (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink-xpong* 
_fad diet_

 
How is WW a fad diet?  You eat regular food!!!


----------



## pink-xpong (May 7, 2006)

yes you eat "regular" food, but it doesnt say what kind of foods to eat, i mean u could eat 15cookies a day and have all ur points taken up

u come off the diet and gain weight

its just like atkins or the south beach diet

i wouldnt encourage it at all

what happend to just eating healthy and working out?


----------



## Wattage (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink-xpong* 
_yes you eat "regular" food, but it doesnt say what kind of foods to eat, i mean u could eat 15cookies a day and have all ur points taken up

u come off the diet and gain weight

its just like atkins or the south beach diet

i wouldnt encourage it at all

what happend to just eating healthy and working out?_

 
Weight Watchers has been very successful for many people around the world. It was extremely popular at one time, perhaps considered a fad. Weight Watchers focuses on healthy eating and does no condone eating 15 cookies and using up all your points. In addition, it is focused to help it's participants evaluate food and become conscious of what and how much they put into their body. Furthermore, it encourages participants to partake in physical activity. It is not meant to be a diet that you come off of, but rather a change in lifestyle.


----------



## Jessica (May 8, 2006)

Wattage,
great explaination.  Also at week 3 exercise is included in the point conversion system and is highly reccommended that WW participants partake in regular exercise.  WW is about eating healthy (making good choices) and exercise. I'm a nurse and I know all about what foods are good to eat, but some of us need a little guidence on other aspects of eating such as portion sizes and being more concious as to what we are putting into our bodies.
My physician actually recommended WW to me when I expressed a concern regarding my eating habits and thought that I should see a dietician. I'm 29 y.o., 5'6" and 135lbs (BMI=22)...so not overweight by any means, just not happy with where my "fluff" was being placed.  Yes, I was exercising and eating healthy....just too much.
By comparing WW to the adkins diet, south beach, etc you're not really comparing apples to apples.  I hope that between Wattage and my explaination you have a bit more clarity on the philosophy behind WW.  I would be happy to answer any more questions that you may have about it.

Jessica, RN


----------



## Pimptress (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink-xpong* 
_yes you eat "regular" food, but it doesnt say what kind of foods to eat, i mean u could eat 15cookies a day and have all ur points taken up

u come off the diet and gain weight

its just like atkins or the south beach diet

i wouldnt encourage it at all

what happend to just eating healthy and working out?_

 
If you're stupid enough to eat 15 cookies while on a diet then it's not going to work for you anyway. Besides, weight watchers has been around for at least 20 years, and millions of people have lost weight and taken control of their life. WW encourages making healthy choices for eating, and controlling your portions. If you overeat, you either don't eat for the rest of the day or you eat and you fail. It's that simple. Tell me why someone who was "eating healthy and working out" is less likely to slip up and eat 15 cookies than someone on weight watchers? They're not more or less likely, that's the point. 

I'm on day 3 of WW and I feel like I've already formed a greater sense of control on what I eat and snacking and saving my points for yummy big dinners and such. I don't have a lot to loose but I plan on using my gym membership to it's full advantage and... no more fried foods for me! Except once in a while, as a treat, that is


----------

